# Diving into pellet grills



## VileBooey (May 2, 2019)

My GF said she’d buy me a pellet grill for my bday and I’m having a bit of a hard time deciding on what to get. So I thought I’d turn to you all. 

I’ve been researching it as much as I can but I think my bias and love of Traeger (don’t ask me why) is getting in the way. 

I really want to the new Ironwood but I’m hesitant because it seems so many people hate on Traeger. Whether on YouTube, Reddit, etc. it has me worried. Surely big companies will get shit on but maybe all the hate is warranted. Yes you’re paying for the name etc. and that’s all fine with me if the product works and is good. 

I guess my question is what’s with the hate? Is it warranted? Is a traeger overpriced crap?

I did check out GMG but they just look cheap to me. The Jim Bowie Prime seems nice but I was reading that the new GMG models (Facebook group) are having a lot of issues. Also they appear to be fairly loud and that’s a concern for cooks through the night. 

Anybody have the new Ironwood and have solid thoughts on it yet? Something similar out there I haven’t read about? I want to be able to control and check on the grill with my phone if possible.


----------



## WBDubya (May 2, 2019)

You have a nice GF!  It wouldn’t hurt to check out MAK Grills.


----------



## kruizer (May 2, 2019)

Have you looked at Camp Chef?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (May 2, 2019)

Do yourself a big favor and make another selection aside from Traeger.

You might end up buying one and never having any problem with it.

But why run the risk of joining the legions of those who do have problems with Traegers if you don't have to?

The only known and sure fire way to avoid becoming another potential disappointed Traeger owner, is to not buy a Traeger.

Buy one and you’re fair game to be the next entrant in the disappointed Traeger owners club.

This is a gift from your girlfriend you say?

Well then make it count.


----------



## VileBooey (May 2, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Have you looked at Camp Chef?


I haven’t. Any specific models that are known to be good?


----------



## VileBooey (May 2, 2019)

WBDubya said:


> You have a nice GF!  It wouldn’t hurt to check out MAK Grills.


Yeah she’s pretty great. We like to spoil each other when we can. 

Never even heard of MAK grills. I will definitely check them out.


----------



## Winterrider (May 2, 2019)

What is approx. $ range you would prefer to stick close to ? Also how many normally cooking for?


----------



## VileBooey (May 2, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> What is approx. $ range you would prefer to stick close to ? Also how many normally cooking for?


Around $1200 or lower. 2-6 people. I’d like to be able to fit a packer brisket in easily.


----------



## Jabiru (May 2, 2019)

There's heaps of choices and most are the same ish, just some have more features than others. I did alot of research and picked something in my Budget and suited me. Support was also a factor when I chose. 

I bought a GMG Prime Jim Bowie - $799 and very happy with it. I can monitor it while at work etc which I find cool. Minimal pellet usage for big cooks etc.

Comes back to research and what you like really.


----------



## Winterrider (May 2, 2019)

Just a couple that I have been interested in ,no particular order
Mak Star 1  $1800. ( to much for me)
Yoder 480  $1600  (Plenty)
Pit Boss 820 ( lower class but fine unit)
Camp Chef Woodwind/searbox. $900

Jim Bowie $800
Rec Tec Stampede 590  $900 (PID Controller)
Grills Silverbac Alpha  $800  (PID Controller)
 Bottom 2 is where I lean at this stage


----------



## VileBooey (May 2, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> There's heaps of choices and most are the same ish, just some have more features than others. I did alot of research and picked something in my Budget and suited me. Support was also a factor when I chose.
> 
> I bought a GMG Prime Jim Bowie - $799 and very happy with it. I can monitor it while at work etc which I find cool. Minimal pellet usage for big cooks etc.
> 
> Comes back to research and what you like really.


Enjoying it so far huh? I was looking at that unit and have been going back to it since Traeger seems like a dangerous path to tread.

How is the sound when it’s running? A YouTube video got me a little worried about the sound. Granted it was an older non-Prime DB unit but I was watching a guy cook and it sounded fairly loud. Most likely the fan kicking on and off regularly. Hopefully just bad microphone situation.

Oh also how do you like the App and WiFi control?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (May 2, 2019)

VileBooey said:


> Around $1200 or lower. 2-6 people. I’d like to be able to fit a packer brisket in easily.



At that price range, Rec Tec Bull might be a good choice.


----------



## kruizer (May 2, 2019)

I have the Wood Wind but there are a lot of models to look at.


----------



## bregent (May 2, 2019)

VileBooey said:


> Around $1200 or lower. 2-6 people. I’d like to be able to fit a packer brisket in easily.



Are you just interested in low and slow, or do you want to be able to grill on it too?


----------



## ameskimo1 (May 2, 2019)

I looked around all last summer and fall, looked at several models and was about to buy a GMG when I accidentally stumbled on Grilla Grills. It didn't take long to decide that I was buying from them and settle on the Silverbac. The quality in design and construction are amazing, built like a tank. If you should have a problem, their customer service is simply unmatched, look at the My Gilla Grills page on facebook and you will frequently see them answering and troubleshooting even on the weekends. There are some 1 and 2 year reviews on YouTube from Jus Piddlin, my only regret with this grill is that I almost bought something else. Feel free to message if you have any questions.


----------



## jake0531 (May 2, 2019)

I have a GMG Daniel Boone and love it. No issues here, and fits a packer brisket with room to spare. You might check out smokin brothers or Yoder. If I would’ve had a bigger budget I would’ve gone Yoder, as they are locally made for me and work great. Smokin brothers are made in Missouri and I have several buddies who have them and swear by them


----------



## VileBooey (May 2, 2019)

bregent said:


> Are you just interested in low and slow, or do you want to be able to grill on it too?


Mostly low and slow. I’d use the grill but not a requirement.


----------



## retfr8flyr (May 2, 2019)

There are a lot of Treager haters on the forum. I have the Timberline 1300 and haven't any problems with it and I am very happy with the grill. The new Ironwood is their latest grill, with the new D2 controller and brushless auger motor. I think you would be very happy with that choice.


----------



## Jabiru (May 2, 2019)

VileBooey said:


> How is the sound when it’s running? A YouTube video got me a little worried about the sound. Granted it was an older non-Prime DB unit but I was watching a guy cook and it sounded fairly loud. Most likely the fan kicking on and off regularly. Hopefully just bad microphone situation.
> 
> Oh also how do you like the App and WiFi control?



Yes, the Fan makes noise, it is not quiet enough to sit next to and chat like a gas BBQ, but in saying that I don't want to be sitting next to it because of the smoke anyway. My Old smoker was out the backyard due to the smoke.

I just moved mine away from the patio a bit and all good. Im used to it now and isnt a deal breaker for me. I was surprised first cook though. Im not sure if the other brands make noise to compare.

The APP and wifi works great, so damn handy. I dig the fact I can go out and keep an eye on the cook, make adjustments to temp etc. The app has cooking profiles and other things too. 

I do like the flexibility of the GMG, handles both low and slow and high temp for grilling. Just gave the sons my old smoker and gasser as not required anymore. Ive cooked heaps of different meals on it, super easy and come out tasty as.


----------



## VileBooey (May 3, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Yes, the Fan makes noise, it is not quiet enough to sit next to and chat like a gas BBQ, but in saying that I don't want to be sitting next to it because of the smoke anyway. My Old smoker was out the backyard due to the smoke.
> 
> I just moved mine away from the patio a bit and all good. Im used to it now and isnt a deal breaker for me. I was surprised first cook though. Im not sure if the other brands make noise to compare.
> 
> ...


Awesome man. Glad you’re enjoying your new grill. I can’t wait to be in that same position. 

I’m going to look a little harder at this Jim Bowie Prime. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## sandyut (May 3, 2019)

Second the vote for Rec Tec.


----------



## dethpuck (May 5, 2019)

definitely avoid the camp chef woodwind.  I've had nothing but problems with mine.  I'm on a second one.  The first went up in flames.  The second has constant flame outs 4-5 hours into cooks.


----------



## VileBooey (May 6, 2019)

dethpuck said:


> definitely avoid the camp chef woodwind.  I've had nothing but problems with mine.  I'm on a second one.  The first went up in flames.  The second has constant flame outs 4-5 hours into cooks.


Yikes. Definitely will avoid them.


----------



## Herbert Miller (May 7, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Just a couple that I have been interested in ,no particular order
> Mak Star 1  $1800. ( to much for me)
> Yoder 480  $1600  (Plenty)
> Pit Boss 820 ( lower class but fine unit)
> ...



Just bought a SilverBack and assembled it yesterday.  All I can say is WOW I have never seen anything built as solidly as this SilverBack!!! There's a saying where I'm from that if something is put together well we say "It is built like a brick S--t House" This goes double for the SilverBack! Can't wait to try it out!  If this company would ever somehow have a display model of their grills set up through out the country there would be a stampede to their door!  Do you get the idea that i am impressed!  Anybody interested in a pellet grill owes it to themselves to at least explore a Grilla Grill!


----------



## Rmartinez2 (May 7, 2019)

I have a few posts here where i talk about my process of selecting a pellet grill. In the end to me they're all the same man. I've seen some of the new features on the newest traegers and I'm pretty impressed. I think as with anything that is mass produced its just a numbers game, are you gonna get a shitty number or a good one.

Definitely decide whats important to you: 

will you mostly just be smoking? (any pellet grill will work)
will you try to sear or grill at high temps? (some dont reach super high temps, some have features to allow you to sear)
do you want wifi controls? (this is newer in some but sounds like a cool thing to have)
do you need exact on the spot temps with little fluctuation? (PID vs non PID controller)
Do you need your grill racks to easily slide in an out (so jealous of those who have this, seems small but for me its so huge)
Do you need a lot of cooking space?  (most brands have a large model anyway)

you get the picture. If you are looking at traeger, pitboss, z grills, campchef, grilla all of them you'll notice are damn near built the same. and really it'll just come down to what features are important to you. 

rec tec, yoder and some of the more "higher end" ones are differentiated by the controllers some of them have so again just a matter of what you plan to do. 

i know this likely leaves you in the same spot but goodluck nonetheless!


----------



## ameskimo1 (May 7, 2019)

Herbert Miller said:


> Just bought a SilverBack and assembled it yesterday.  All I can say is WOW I have never seen anything built as solidly as this SilverBack!!! There's a saying where I'm from that if something is put together well we say "It is built like a brick S--t House" This goes double for the SilverBack! Can't wait to try it out!  If this company would ever somehow have a display model of their grills set up through out the country there would be a stampede to their door!  Do you get the idea that i am impressed!  Anybody interested in a pellet grill owes it to themselves to at least explore a Grilla Grill!



Congrats on the Silverbac and welcome to the jungle. Love my SB, I was about to buy another grill when I stumbled on Grilla, after checking them out I knew it was what I wanted. The build quality and customer service are awesome. They are the next big thing.


----------



## boognish (May 8, 2019)

Rmartinez2 said:


> I have a few posts here where i talk about my process of selecting a pellet grill. In the end to me they're all the same man. I've seen some of the new features on the newest traegers and I'm pretty impressed. I think as with anything that is mass produced its just a numbers game, are you gonna get a shitty number or a good one.
> 
> Definitely decide whats important to you:
> 
> ...



Great post that really sums up my research from the past few months.  I bought a Traeger Elite 34 last year on a whim after a lucky night at a casino.  Figuring it was all I needed and currently lacking space for both, I quickly sold my Weber Spirit.  I've regretted that decision every day since because I partially feel duped by thinking the Traeger had the ability to sear but it's also my fault for not doing a bit of proper research prior to buying. 

Then comes the new Traeger 2019 lineup and I started snooping around again and this time went down a massive research rabbit hole.  I have faith that all of these brands produce high quality smoked product but I'm ultimately looking for a rig that gives me the flexibility to sear/grill also........with WiFi capability and PID controls as "Nice to Haves."

In my mind, from what I've read, that whittles it down to the Pitts&Spitts Maverick 1250 vs the Yoder YS640s for me.  I was dead set on the Yoder for the longest time but during my time squirreling away the cash for it, I've been successfully seduced by the Maverick so if there's any feedback/input out there concerning the searing/grilling ability of either the Pitts & Spitts Maverick or Yoder, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## bregent (May 8, 2019)

boognish said:


> I'm ultimately looking for a rig that gives me the flexibility to sear/grill also



I'll mention it again in case you're not aware, the Cookshack PG500 has the best char griller of any pellet grill and a very unique design that is much different than the rest. I don't own one, but know lots of folks that do and they all love it.

One of the main advantages is that the grease that renders from low and slow cooks goes into a different chamber than the fire pot, so there's less chance of grease fires when switching over.


----------



## retfr8flyr (May 8, 2019)

boognish said:


> Great post that really sums up my research from the past few months.  I bought a Traeger Elite 34 last year on a whim after a lucky night at a casino.  Figuring it was all I needed and currently lacking space for both, I quickly sold my Weber Spirit.  I've regretted that decision every day since because I partially feel duped by thinking the Traeger had the ability to sear but it's also my fault for not doing a bit of proper research prior to buying.
> 
> Then comes the new Traeger 2019 lineup and I started snooping around again and this time went down a massive research rabbit hole.  I have faith that all of these brands produce high quality smoked product but I'm ultimately looking for a rig that gives me the flexibility to sear/grill also........with WiFi capability and PID controls as "Nice to Haves."
> 
> In my mind, from what I've read, that whittles it down to the Pitts&Spitts Maverick 1250 vs the Yoder YS640s for me.  I was dead set on the Yoder for the longest time but during my time squirreling away the cash for it, I've been successfully seduced by the Maverick so if there's any feedback/input out there concerning the searing/grilling ability of either the Pitts & Spitts Maverick or Yoder, I'd greatly appreciate it.



I have read nothing but good things about the P&S and if you look on their site you can find several guys went from the Yoder to the P&S. I was planning on getting one until I ran into a deal that I just couldn't pass up on my Timberline 1300.


----------



## jlud (May 9, 2019)

Searing very well with Yoder 640.  I am giving away my Weber genesis to my brother if that says anything....


----------



## WBDubya (May 9, 2019)

The MAK Grill 2 Star does a great job of searing steaks and chops as well.


----------



## VileBooey (May 11, 2019)

After a great deal of contemplation I think I am going to go with the RecTec RT-590. I’m thinking the stampede add on is worth it so I can get the searing kit 200lbs of pellets and a cover.

Anyone have experience with the pellets, cover, and searing kit from RecTec? Are they worth the extra $300? The RT-590 is only $899 right now.


----------



## bregent (May 11, 2019)

VileBooey said:


> Anyone have experience with the pellets, cover, and searing kit from RecTec? Are they worth the extra $300?



You can get better pellets for less $ elsewhere online.


----------



## sandyut (May 12, 2019)

I got the competition bundle wit my RT-700.  no regrets!  cover is required here in UT, we live high enough to get a ton of snow.  I liked getting the pellets and every thing i needs all at once so i could get righto it and sort out any other options later - like pellet types and crap.  but he pellets it came taste and burn great.


----------



## VileBooey (May 12, 2019)

bregent said:


> You can get better pellets for less $ elsewhere online.


I figured. Sucks because I don’t think


sandyut said:


> I got the competition bundle wit my RT-700.  no regrets!  cover is required here in UT, we live high enough to get a ton of snow.  I liked getting the pellets and every thing i needs all at once so i could get righto it and sort out any other options later - like pellet types and crap.  but he pellets it came taste and burn great.


Awesome. Just ordered the RT 590 with 200lbs of pellets.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (May 12, 2019)

VileBooey said:


> I figured. Sucks because I don’t think
> 
> Awesome. Just ordered the RT 590 with 200lbs of pellets.



You made a good move on the grill of course, and the pellets. 

Some of these highly touted and cheaper pellets that you could have bought, tend to leave a good bit of ash which can find its way into food. 

Congrats on the Stampede. Ours has been an excellent purchase.


----------



## megabrisket (May 13, 2019)

Herbert Miller said:


> Just bought a SilverBack and assembled it yesterday.  All I can say is WOW I have never seen anything built as solidly as this SilverBack!!! There's a saying where I'm from that if something is put together well we say "It is built like a brick S--t House" This goes double for the SilverBack! Can't wait to try it out!  If this company would ever somehow have a display model of their grills set up through out the country there would be a stampede to their door!  Do you get the idea that i am impressed!  Anybody interested in a pellet grill owes it to themselves to at least explore a Grilla Grill!


I have to agree about the company. I just got my OG Grilla the first cook was AWESOME! The thing is build like a tank. The thing about the OG, it's much bigger than in pictures! Even my own pictures, I look at them and look at my grill and can't figure it out lol. My vote goes to Grilla!


----------



## bones1 (May 18, 2019)

VileBooey said:


> Yeah she’s pretty great. We like to spoil each other when we can.
> 
> Never even heard of MAK grills. I will definitely check them out.


If she'll buy you a Mak you definitely have a keeper there.


----------



## boognish (May 25, 2019)

Welp.  Just threw down on a YS640s w/ Comp Cart.  Bought the 2 piece diffuser also for searing which was high on my capability list.  Should be here in about a month.  Can’t wait!


----------



## JWFokker (May 26, 2019)

Grilla Grills Silverbac is just a rebranded Z Grill 700, FYI.


----------



## bones1 (May 26, 2019)

Is this verifiable


----------



## herbmmm (May 26, 2019)




----------



## bones1 (May 26, 2019)




----------



## SlowmotionQue (May 26, 2019)

JWFokker said:


> Grilla Grills Silverbac is just a rebranded Z Grill 700, FYI.



Well they do look very similar.

But there are some important differences according to this video.


----------



## JWFokker (May 26, 2019)

They're made in the same factory by the same company. Grilla specifies a couple minor differences and calls it their own.


----------



## herbmmm (May 26, 2019)

"a couple minor differences" I've seen both grills and the difference is like Night and Day!  I bought the SilverBac!


----------



## bones1 (May 27, 2019)

That's good to know. I am looking at either the Silverbac or the Broilking pellet models. Broilking looks good but few reviews so far.


----------



## Winterrider (May 27, 2019)

The broil king is only 14ga, compared to 12ga on silverbac. Haven't really looked at other differences yet


----------



## sweetride95 (May 27, 2019)

If I were ever to up-size from my Traeger 22, the silverbac would be a strong contender.
I like the heavier duty construction, yet still under $1k.
Granted, you add a shelf, PID control, umbrella holder, and comp cart you're quickly spending $1.5k.


----------



## megabrisket (May 28, 2019)

sweetride95 said:


> If I were ever to up-size from my Traeger 22, the silverbac would be a strong contender.
> I like the heavier duty construction, yet still under $1k.
> Granted, you add a shelf, PID control, umbrella holder, and comp cart you're quickly spending $1.5k.


The pro car is expensive. Most people don't need that so you can add everything else and it's still just $1008. Granted that pro cart is nice if you're on the move.
Remember you're also getting the customer service of the company you side with. here's a story from a recent Silverbac owner. 
"For those on the fence about getting a Grilla made Grill, let me tell you how I came to my decision. I was on the fence like most and I kept seeing the Woodwind Ads pop up on Facebook. I saw the YouTube video where it compares the Woodwind to the Traeger. I was so convinced that I added it to my cart. I wanted to make sure one last time so I YouTubed pellet grills one last time and I saw the video with Mark Graham and Shane talking about the features of the Silverbac. I was so impressed with the design and the engineering behind these that I bought one.
I ended up receiving it the week before Father’s Day last year. I got it put together and was getting it seasoned when the temp would get to 230 and then start going down again. So I unplugged and plugged back in and still the same thing. I took everything out and watched the fire box and fired it up again and it would get to a certain point and do the same thing. So I emailed Grilla on Saturday morning no expecting a response until Monday and sure enough a response back at noon. I tried what they told me to do and I emailed again and then Father’s Day I received a response from Mark with his cell phone and told me to call him so we could walk through some more steps and found out the control board was bad and he had one shipped out overnight on Monday. This has to be the best customer service I could ask for and I am so happy with this purchase. I don’t think that there is a company out there that goes above and beyond. Sorry for the long read, I just wanted to share this."


----------



## dubob (May 28, 2019)

Don't want to rain on your parade Mega.  Everything I'm reading these days says the Grilla Company products are first rate.  I bought my Woodwind SG in February this year.  I've had some issues with it that required interaction with CC Customer Support.  They have been great working with me to resolve my issues both through emails and phone calls.  I will probably invest in a replacement grill within a year or two based on what I'm finding out about pellet grills through this website and a couple others that I visit daily, but I am absolutely convinced that CC products and Customer Support are both excellent based on just my experience with the company.  The reason I would consider replacing the Woodwind would be to get better/improved functionality that CC doesn't offer; WiFi and PID control would be just a couple of improvements worth replacing for.  But I am a very happy camper with regards to the food quality I an producing with the Woodwind SG.


----------



## ameskimo1 (May 31, 2019)

dubob said:


> Don't want to rain on your parade Mega.  Everything I'm reading these days says the Grilla Company products are first rate.  I bought my Woodwind SG in February this year.  I've had some issues with it that required interaction with CC Customer Support.  They have been great working with me to resolve my issues both through emails and phone calls.  I will probably invest in a replacement grill within a year or two based on what I'm finding out about pellet grills through this website and a couple others that I visit daily, but I am absolutely convinced that CC products and Customer Support are both excellent based on just my experience with the company.  The reason I would consider replacing the Woodwind would be to get better/improved functionality that CC doesn't offer; WiFi and PID control would be just a couple of improvements worth replacing for.  But I am a very happy camper with regards to the food quality I an producing with the Woodwind SG.


No doubt Camp Chef makes a good product and has good service, but after being on the fence and looking at a couple of their units I rolled the dice on the Grilla Silverbac. I've been using up here in Michigan since December, I'm not going to knock Camp Chef but I am comfortable that the Silverbac is a far better designed, engineered, and built product for the money. You owe it to yourself to at least find someone in your area that has one and take a look at it.


----------



## dubob (Jun 1, 2019)

ameskimo1 said:


> You owe it to yourself to at least find someone in your area that has one and take a look at it.


After spending over $1,100 on the Woodwind & accessories, I think I'll just ride this one for a couple of years - know what I mean?


----------



## sweetride95 (Jun 1, 2019)

dubob said:


> After spending over $1,100 on the Woodwind & accessories, I think I'll just ride this one for a couple of years - know what I mean?



I'm in the same boat with my Traeger. I have it pretty dialed in now, this Savannah Stoker controller is awesome. Food gets better every cook.
I'm going to try wearing it out before going with a higher quality brand name.


----------

